# Act like the Enneagram type above you



## Jaceon (Aug 14, 2012)

Title says it all.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

"I'm special, I want to be the first one to make this kind of thread despite there being one a page back: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...act-like-enneagram-type-person-above-you.html "


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

"I don't know what I want to post on this forum about, I was going to go visit the MBTI section, but I'm not sure, I don't know if i can be sure, I think I will go to the enneagram section, but once again, I'm not sure"


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

"I'm going to respond to this topic whether you like it or not. You can do whatever you want while I post, but if you try to stop me from posting we're gonna have a problem."


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

"Ok, done, posted. What's next on my to-do-list? Where is it? I can't stop. Can't stop and do nothing."


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Should I post in this thread? Hmm, maybe not. What if someone uses this against me? Or... no, I'll just post here in case THEY can read my mind. Better not to attract THEIR attention.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

OHMYGOSH SPARKLY THING. This thread looks like a lot of fun! I can see a lot of promise in it! *never posts here again*


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Oh, I feel so much more deeply than other people, if I was a 9, that would offend me immensely and nobody would understand my pain.... I'm so JEALOUS of them! Why do all of the other types have to be better? Eh, whatever. They're all clones, anyways.

(I feel like this isn't act like the type above, this is caricaturize the type above)(though the 9 one is pretty accurate XD)


----------



## SharkT00th (Sep 5, 2012)

"You know what I love? EVERYONE"


----------



## Jaceon (Aug 14, 2012)

Inguz said:


> "I'm special, I want to be the first one to make this kind of thread despite there being one a page back: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagra...act-like-enneagram-type-person-above-you.html "


Just now seeing this, I didn't know:sad:


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

THE SHAME! It's unbearable... 



(P.S. I'm just playing the game, in your thread not that one.


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

I've analyzed all the possible directions this thread could go in and I don't think it'll work out. Perhaps we should start a thread on fire safety instead. That's important.


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

lol 6es are so anxious... I'm not!


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Oh, did I offend him? Is he going to report me? I'm gonna be banned, aren't I? He's going to set fire to my house! Honey, get the kids, we're sleeping in a hotel tonight!


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

"I'd like to teach the world to sing in perfect harmony...." is my theme song.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Busy. Reading. You sub par beings. We intellectuals will become the master race.... After I've finished this chapter.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Master race? You injected something into me to give me cancer, didn't you!?


----------



## Lotan (Aug 10, 2012)

My type is so awesome there isn't even an option for it in the drop-down menu. I'm actually a 10w11.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

C'mon people let's get this show on the road!


----------



## kenb (Jul 17, 2011)

"I know everything, do you need help understanding since you're so feeble minded? I promise I'll talk real slow so you don't get lost."

(PS. this thread is hilarious it makes me lol)


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

kenb said:


> "I know everything, do you need help understanding since you're so feeble minded? I promise I'll talk real slow so you don't get lost."
> 
> (PS. this thread is hilarious it makes me lol)


I don't think I know everything but I do talk like that (not those exact words though) when someone I'm talking to just doesn't get it and is frustrating me.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

I do think I know everything and am frustrated even WHEN other people get what I'm saying. They just never see the bigger picture.... Always trapped in their perfect little bubbles, ignoring all else around them.... Can't they see this world is something to be observed and categorized, not ignored?


----------



## Lady Golden (May 16, 2012)

All of this is too complicated. I'm just going to sleep.


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Don't these people realize they can't fully define my complicated type in just a sentence or two?


----------



## The Nth Doctor (May 18, 2012)

You wouldn't understand.


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

And you wouldn't care.


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

Who would care? It's not like I matter or anything.... I think that I'm going to go for a walk and clear my mind of all this negativity....


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

I know I said I was going for a walk but then I saw this butterfly...


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Who the fuck gives a rat ass about butterflies anyway? Such petty things are not worth spending our time on. We need to progress forward! One step a time for humanity! Who's with me?!


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

"Hey, hun... I thought about our marriage and I want to write a prenup. No, no! It's not like that, it's just that, if we ever get divorced, I want to be sure that the books are mine."


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> "Hey, hun... I thought about our marriage and I want to write a prenup. No, no! It's not like that, it's just that, if we ever get divorced, I want to be sure that the books are mine."


How could you divorce me, how do you dare to leave me? Especially after all the things I've done to you? Think about me and the children! What will they feel about this?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

LeaT said:


> How could you divorce me, how do you dare to leave me? Especially after all the things I've done to you? Think about me and the children! What will they feel about this?


Be right back, I'm going out to look for a book about couple counseling at the library. We can continue this next Saturday at 18:00 after dinner.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Be right back, I'm going out to look for a book about couple counseling at the library. We can continue this next Saturday at 18:00 after dinner.


That's so typical of you, always running away and avoiding the problems. Why are you always the one acting lazy and immature while I'm the one doing all the work at home? I want to be able to have a nice drink, watch some TV and just have fun too! Instead I'm forced to pick up after you and do all your work. Didn't your parents teach you anything about taking responsibility?


----------



## Pointless Activist (May 22, 2012)

I secretly want hugs, but nobody will ever, ever, ever find that out.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Nothing like doing nothing, and rest next : D


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I really hope my impression gained approval.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

My entire life is pointless I might as well go shoot myself now.


----------



## Umber (Jun 17, 2012)

Suicide? Oh goody another research topic!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Umber said:


> Suicide? Oh goody another research topic!


Who cares about death, let's go party!


----------

